# taurus raging bull 454



## gunbird (Jan 29, 2011)

Im thinking about buying a 454 Raging Bull, and im looking for feedback on this gun "good or bad"

Thanks Jake


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - see my comments on this thread - starting at post #10:

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26321-taurus-overall.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd honestly stick with either Ruger or S&W for any revolvers.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

gunbird said:


> Im thinking about buying a 454 Raging Bull, and im looking for feedback on this gun "good or bad"
> Thanks Jake


I would say it ain't bad. I've seen a lot of them in hunting magazines, usually scoped out. The guy in the picture holding the gun is smiling, the deceased beast is not, so it works for that guy! The only reason I would buy a Taurus is to save a buck, and in the .454 I think the Ruger would be my call for the extra dollars. They are really built!
Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Smiling like this? Ha-Ha-Ha.....

I like the one I have. Ive shot about 200 rounds and have had no problems with it.

It hates hogs!


----------

